# Dick's in Seattle has 19 cent cheeseburgers TODAY ONLY—Jan. 29th!



## Taylor Werner (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey folks. So these days I work at Dick's Drive-In on 45th. Those of you who know Seattle know it. Anyway, today is the 65th Anniversary of the opening, and so Dick's is slinging 19 cent cheeseburgers and hamburgers all day long (10:30 to 2 am). There's a limit of 1 per customer, which actually means one per transaction, but no rule about getting back in line? I don't know. Anyway, come on down! Get yerself some dirt cheap eats! 

Love, 
~t
PS: Sorry for the short notice. It just occurred to me to spread the word this morning.


----------



## Glass Roads (Jan 29, 2019)

If ya Seattle folks are anything like people in Spokane, ya definitely enjoy a nice greasey dicks burger with a dicks shake.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jan 29, 2019)

Taylor Werner said:


> Hey folks. So these days I work at Dick's Drive-In on 45th.


I can only imagine how crazy work will be for Dick's employees today. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Jan 29, 2019)

Ya'll been drivin in dicks for 65 years! Thats quite the accomplishement... I wish I could say I worked at the dick drive... How fuckin cool would that be


----------



## Taylor Werner (Jan 30, 2019)

Glass Roads said:


> If ya Seattle folks are anything like people in Spokane, ya definitely enjoy a nice greasey dicks burger with a dicks shake.



Are you coming onto me right now?


----------



## Taylor Werner (Jan 30, 2019)

MolotovMocktail said:


> I can only imagine how crazy work will be for Dick's employees today. Thank you for your service.



Hahaha, just doing my job, Sir. I'm no hero.


----------



## Taylor Werner (Jan 30, 2019)

george990 said:


> Ya'll been drivin in dicks for 65 years! Thats quite the accomplishement... I wish I could say I worked at the dicks drive in... How fuckin cool would that be



Honestly, it sucks SO BAD! But, they start you at $17.00 an hour. Dude, today was INSANE. Busiest I've ever seen it, EVER. I'm off, but it's still happening. Happening til 2 in the morning. When I left, we had done no less than 260 transactions an hour, every hour. Some hours, significantly more.


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Jan 30, 2019)

people like greasy dicks. What can ya do ya know

rock on man! thats awesome


----------



## CloudyESTL (Feb 2, 2019)

Just read a review of dicks in Seattle in a zine from Minneapolis called DEEP FRIED... seems to produce endless "Bag Of Dicks" jokes....and legend has it riot cops had shut down the joint and declear no more dicks ..move along..
Must check it out tho...planing to be in Seattle before too long


----------

